
Why Wikileaks will be the death of big business and big government. - Cmccann7
http://www.tnr.com/print/article/politics/80481/game-changer
======
bediger
In the case of Big Business, it can't happen soon enough.

I have to note that this is the sort of thing that the "cypherpunks" foresaw
back in the early 90s. I'm not sure this is the form in which they foresaw the
death of big governments and big business, but crypto certainly enables the
whole Wikileaks thing.

